# The best rubiks magic



## Jedi5412 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thinking about getting 1 but looked around google and couldnt find some any ideas for the best brand and where to get them

Thanks


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 24, 2011)

Type B


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 24, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Type B


everyone knows that you learn ZBLL faster on a ghosthand. Cubetwist takes significantly longer to learn ZBLL on


----------



## CuberKyle (Feb 24, 2011)

ghost hand and lingao are good check out my review  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zlf99P1MDqw


----------



## Jedi5412 (Feb 24, 2011)

nice review but do u know where to get 1


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 24, 2011)

cubedepotusa.com has all the cubes you need.


----------



## ManSpider (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, it's not the cube he's looking for. Also, international shipping is quite expensive.
Any links where to get magic? (preferably with free shipping)



freshcuber said:


> cubedepotusa.com has all the cubes you need.


----------



## theace (Feb 24, 2011)

I don'r know about the Ghosthand. But you can get a Lingao or a Cubetwist HERE.


----------



## CuberKyle (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1539312 this is where i got mine  he recently past away


----------

